
Erlang's Tail Recursion is Not a Silver Bullet - icey
http://ferd.ca/erlang-s-tail-recursion-is-not-a-silver-bullet.html
======
wladimir
It's exactly this that turns me off from functional programming. Instead of
wondering about different kinds of recursion I'd rather just write a loop and
go on to the next thing.

------
zeit_geist
a nice blog post, very detailed and I think the methodology somewhat holds.
Therefore +1 from me.

